

How to sell an app idea? - andreas-s

I am a hobby Android developer and have a pretty good app idea which does not exist yet.<p>My problem is, that i does not have the necessary development and marketing resource.<p>Therefore the question is, how can i sell this app idea?
======
hershel
Sites for crowdsourcing app ideas might work. if people like your idea, they
develop it and you get a share of profits. For example:

[http://applits.com/](http://applits.com/)

------
macarthy12
There are a million ideas. Execution is everything. You need to find a
technical partner. Very unlikely someone will pay just for the idea IMHO

------
perezda
You can't sell an idea. Prove you can build it. Then prove that what you built
is worth something by getting people to use it.

